# Pinging Tom T



## rake60 (May 8, 2010)

Tom

After you beautiful build of the Benz car something else came to mind for me.

Are you familiar with Flyer?

Here are a couple pictures of it.

This first picture shows two men in the seats.
The man of the right is Stephen Foster Briggs. The passenger is a man named
Harold Mead Stratton. 

You may not know them as Steve and Harry, but I'm sure that you'd recognize
them as Briggs and Stratton.







The second picture is little more current





Plans for the motor wheel engine and the Flyer can still be found around the internet,
as can motor wheel engines.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Smit...6228693QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

I have been accused of fueling the model builders addiction so I figured I may as well
live up to that! 

I'd love to see a Flyer reproduced to the level of your Benz work.
I know I can't do that.

Rick


----------



## dsquire (May 8, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Tom
> 
> After you beautiful build of the Benz car something else came to mind for me.
> 
> ...



Rick

What kind of defeatist attitude is that? You can't do it if you don't try it, can you! Remember some of those old basket case engines that you so loving and tenderly restored! *You can do it Rick.*

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rake60 (May 8, 2010)

There is no such thing as "TRY" Don.

That is a proven fact that has been told of by the universes greatest teachers.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x51EIXjhiEU&feature=related[/ame]

Is Yoda right? 

Rick


----------



## dsquire (May 8, 2010)

Rick

I will rephrase my reply.

What kind of defeatist attitude is that? You can't do it if you don't try it start it, can you! Remember some of those old basket case engines that you so loving and tenderly restored! You can do it Rick.

I can think of nobody else that this project would fit as good as it would you.

Cheers  

Don


----------



## rake60 (May 8, 2010)

Well I DO have the plans somewhere around here on the frame and chassis build.
I'll have to find them. If I can get that far I'd pay the $5000 for a real Wheel Motor.

Don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen!
LOL

Rick


----------



## dsquire (May 8, 2010)

Rick

Now your talking the way we all like to hear it. It would make a great project. You don't have to rush with this. Quality before quantity.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rake60 (May 8, 2010)

I bought the plans from Jimmy Woods to build this animal two years ago.











I haven't made a move on that build either, but the guy who actually 
did build it came up with the beautiful horseless carriage in the photos. 

I know.... 
STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER *AND DO SOMETHING!*

Rick


----------

